# My Son's 6th birthday present - His 1st Bow



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

My oldest son turned 6 on Monday and I bought him his 1st bow. It is a genesis... Yes, he is a lefty. In fact both of my son's are lefty's which makes for a super pain in the butt finding them sporting equipment. Any way he really likes his new bow and is shooting it very well. In the pictures he is shooting with some of my old arrows, but now I have cut some down for him and he is shooting better with the shorter arrows.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cool! Great to start him out early!
RT


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thats 2cool Chad..


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Green! I wish I would have started out that early with a bow!


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

that is awesome, my dad bought me my first bow when I was 10. (Razor's Edge) when I first got it, it was set at 30 pounds, now I have had it for over a year and will hopefully shoot my first deer in a few weeks. I have got it up to 48 pounds and I can shoot it pretty good. I am sure your son will do good. I shot a lot of rabbits last year and this year want to shoot some deer and hogs. Will send you some green for being a good dad.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Great job, my daughters still hunt with me...but they are almost grown up now. I miss the old days when they were just starting.

Keep us posted.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Way to go Dad!!!! You will be very glad you got him started young and you will have a hunting buddy for life!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> Way to go Dad!!!! You will be very glad you got him started young and you will have a hunting buddy for life!


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I've been wanting to get my son one of those, but I've been torn between it and a Mission Menace. My son is 6 as well and has been shooting a Martin Tiger that he absolutely loves, but the riser has began to bend like a banana and it's not shooting well anymore. It was pretty cheap at $50 so I guess that was to be expected.


----------

